# Sick Rick wins 2nd in AG&BC wrting contest



## Penn Digger (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't check all of the topics on here and have been a little out of the loop lately, but did any body notice or mention that our very own Sir Sick Rickster won 2nd place in the AG&BC magazine writing contest?  Who was a runner up from this forum as well?

 Good job!

 PD


----------



## epackage (Jan 31, 2012)

Not familiar with the magazine or the contest but well done Rick, how about a link or a pic of the article...


----------



## towhead (Jan 31, 2012)

Write on!  (right on)  ~Julie


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 31, 2012)

Rick did #2 on what?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 31, 2012)

E the story has been on my website for a while
  along with my other storys.  I won second place 3 times.  
 This story was called. "Privy Dreams"" 
                                 Thanks 
 You don't get AB&GC?  You should you are a bottle collector right
 ? Its a must have.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 31, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> Rick did #2 on what?


.  
 On a tumbler. 
 [8D]


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 31, 2012)

Good job, Rick


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 31, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> Write on!  (right on)  ~Julie


.  

 Thanx J. I have another one coming out called "down in the Dumps"


----------



## div2roty (Jan 31, 2012)

> quote:
> 
> ORIGINAL: AntiqueMeds
> 
> ...


 

 By that do you mean the machine or the person operating the machine?


----------



## div2roty (Jan 31, 2012)

Congrats by the way.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 31, 2012)

Congratulations Rick,

 You're gonna be the Bride, one of these stories. Keep on being the digging ambassador that you are. A wave of the spade, and pen to you.


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 31, 2012)

Good for you Sir SICK Rick[]    ~Fred.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 31, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  div2roty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 person


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 31, 2012)

LOL  Surf I always wanted to be a bride.[8D]


 Thanks Fred


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 31, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Good job, Rick


 
 Thanks Reds.you won a years subscription didn't you?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 31, 2012)

> LOL  Surf I always wanted to be a bride


 
 dont think its legal in PA yet.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 31, 2012)

This thread is much funnier than I'd imagined..


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jan 31, 2012)

Congrats Rick! 

 ~Tim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 31, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> This thread is much funnier than I'd imagined..


 
 Funny how???


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 31, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 No, Mike (rockhounder), generously did that.  I didn't know I was in 4th place until Tom told Joe, today.  I didn't see it on the page.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 31, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Funny like a clown.


----------



## BillinMo (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow, we have distinguished authors around here!  Congrats!!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 31, 2012)

Congrats Laur and Rick!! Great job.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jan 31, 2012)

Congrats Lauren!

 ~Tim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 31, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I just got the mag yesterday day, I always get it late.
     The honorable mention used to get a year subscription. I did a few times. Maybe they changed it. Anyway congrats


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 31, 2012)

I got my first copy of the magazine today. Read the thing as soon as I got it! I love the story of the Saratoga dig.


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 31, 2012)

Congrats to Lauren too!  I was fooling when I asked who the runner up was.  I thought you knew.  Sorry.

 PD


----------



## carobran (Jan 31, 2012)

Nobodys mentioned that first place was the wilmingtonbottleboys's dig.Congrats Rick and Red Ginger.[]


----------



## epackage (Jan 31, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> Nobodys mentioned that first place was the wilmingtonbottleboys's dig.Congrats Rick and Red Ginger.[]


 I don't get the mag so I couldn't mention it, good for them...Nice to see this site taking Gold, Silver & Bronze...[&:]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 31, 2012)

GO TEAM ABN ! []


----------



## epackage (Jan 31, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> GO TEAM ABN ! []


 Now we Connor, John, Rat or someone to score a story for NJB GOLD !!![]


----------



## carobran (Feb 1, 2012)

I wish they had a few more southern bottle digs and stories.Maybe ill submit a page of chicken scratch one day and see what they think.That is,after i find something worth writing about.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm sure you're not as pathetic as you make yourself out Carb.. !


----------



## carobran (Feb 1, 2012)

Pathetic,no.Having terrible luck at bottle hunting,yes.My day has to be coming though.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 1, 2012)

What, you're moving to Philly?


----------



## carobran (Feb 1, 2012)

Ha-ha-ha.[]..Hey,thats not funny!!I wouldnt move "up there"[]for anything!I think ill just stay down here in my small,friendly,southern town.[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 1, 2012)

I just heard a collective sigh of relief from out the window.. []


----------



## epackage (Feb 1, 2012)

You have MANY YEARS ahead of you and an obvious love of bottles and their history to someday find something worthy of making it in those pages, keep plugging...


----------



## carobran (Feb 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> I just heard a collective sigh of relief from out the window.. []


 _Wise guy,eh?Why i outta...._


----------



## carobran (Feb 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: epackage
> 
> You have MANY YEARS ahead of you and an obvious love of bottles and their history to someday find something worthy of making it in those pages, keep plugging...


 Thanks,I hope so.I hope to eventually get every bottle and jug produced in Kosciusko but i doubt that will happen as i discoverd there were several drugstores here during the 1860s that no bottles are known to exist from them.Im guessing they were all most likely paper labeled so i have no hopes of finding an example of them.Ill get every one i can though,even if it means selling all my non locals.


----------



## epackage (Feb 1, 2012)

I know the feeling, that's why I search auction sites including past auctions just in case there's something out there I didn't know existed. I imagine 5 years from now you'll be the Miss. expert here, just like Connor will be the main Jersey guy to talk to...


----------



## andy volkerts (Feb 1, 2012)

[] Congrats to all of the ABN members afore mentioned for their writin skills.......


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 It really wasn't the Wilminatonbottleboys it was the wilmingtonbottleboys's mom or some relation  who won []


----------



## Penn Digger (Feb 1, 2012)

Great job Mom.  Congrats!


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 1, 2012)

I wonder who picks the winner?  Thanks again for letting us know, Tom.  Just goes to show I really need new glasses!  I missed my own name in there and have made some mistakes while doing things because of my eyes. Getting glasses soon, and my next article will be on the way.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 1, 2012)

The AB&GC Staff judge the winners. 
    My Article "Down in the Dumps" is in,I figure I wrote enough about privy digs time to write about some of my better dumps. Ohh I lied I did write one story about dumps 
 "Three Dumps on a Hill"  it was about the dumps behind my house.
   I have another story  in my mind,didn't type it out yet.[]


----------



## carobran (Feb 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: Penn Digger
> 
> Great job Mom.  Congrats!


 I think it was one of their wives.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah I think your right


----------



## Penn Digger (Feb 1, 2012)

She could still be a mom, I didn't say whose. 

 PD


----------



## THE BADGER (Feb 1, 2012)

CONGRATS TO THE STORY WRITERS RICK,LAUR,AND CHRIS.HEY RICK IF YOU COULD JUST GET FIRST PLACE MY AUTOGRAPHED COPIES WOULD SELL BETTER ON EBAY.HAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA. BADGER


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Feb 2, 2012)

I haven't written a story for ABN in over 30 yrs, but have in B&E. Dig story in the current issue.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  CALDIGR2
> 
> I haven't written a story for ABN in over 30 yrs, but have in B&E. Dig story in the current issue.


 
 30 years ago that's a longggg time  [8D] you should write about a current  adventure. What is B&E ?  
    I wrote 2 story's a while back about my 2 best digs.They will be in E&W-T in July or Aug.


----------



## carobran (Feb 2, 2012)

I think B & E is BOTTLES & EXTRAS.I dont have a subscription but bought some from a forum member a while back and its a good magazine.I'll probably get a subscription to it sometime or another.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 2, 2012)

> HEY RICK IF YOU COULD JUST GET FIRST PLACE MY AUTOGRAPHED COPIES WOULD SELL BETTER ON EBAY


 
 Badger, they arent worth more if you autograph them[] You have to get Rick to sign them.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Feb 2, 2012)

Now that John has taken over AB&G it's actually better, but Bottles and Extras is still the best. Gotta support the Mother Ship, you know, FOHBC.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  CALDIGR2
> 
> Now that John has taken over AB&G it's actually better, but Bottles and Extras is still the best. Gotta support the Mother Ship, you know, FOHBC.[]


 
 What is the address To that mag? Do they have aweb site?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.  

 Believe it or no Gunth he made me sign all the mags with my storys in them. He must know something I don't 
 [8|] he collects autographs he said he might get lucky when I kick the bucket. Hahaha yeah right


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 2, 2012)

> What is the address To that mag? Do they have aweb site?


 
 http://www.fohbc.org/bottles-extras/about/


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 2, 2012)

> Believe it or no Gunth he made me sign all the mags with my storys in them. He must know something I don't
> he collects autographs he said he might get lucky when I kick the bucket. Hahaha yeah right


 
 He's not waiting for you to die, he's waiting for you to do something extraordinary.
 John Wayne Gacy autographs are going for like $100-600[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 hummm I see where your going with this "The privy Murders" [:-]  Hey that would make a good a book man!  []


----------



## carobran (Feb 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: CALDIGR2
> 
> Now that John has taken over AB&G it's actually better, but Bottles and Extras is still the best. Gotta support the Mother Ship, you know, FOHBC.[]


 I agree.I think Bottles & Extras  is little better than AB&GC.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Then why is "Bottles & Extra's rarely  spoken of?  on ABN?I have been on the web site,but I never heard of B&E. All my story's are in AB&GC so  I'll stick with them[]Plus I like to read everyone else s  adventures in AB&GC


----------



## ktbi (Feb 2, 2012)

Congratulations Rick! You are an excellent writer who I look forward to reading. Keep them coming.....Ron


----------



## carobran (Feb 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Youve never heard of their magazine??I like it alot.You should get a subscription.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks Ron. I need few more good bottle adventures to write about,maybe this spring. 
    I did write a "fantasy" dig story it is kind of far out[] I might post it one of these days it is titled "The Outhouse Brake" [8D]


----------



## rockbot (Feb 4, 2012)

congrats Rick and Red. Very well done.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks Rock. I need some new digging adventures,I'm growing stale[]


----------

